# San Sebastian or Sitges for beach town ?



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello, I am looking for a nice spanish beach town to go to this summer with my family . We want something not that big or crowded, easy to explore on foot, with lots of spanish history and charm and close to other nice towns to visit on the weekends . 

San Sebastian or Sitges comes to mind but open to other suggestions too.

Also, where can I look for monthly rentals ?? 

Thank you


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

When are you planning to come? My suggestions would vary enormously depending on when you'll be here. 

San Sebastian is extremely expensive compared to the surrounding area. Are you looking for luxury or is it just the first place that comes to mind? The whole nothern coast is beautiful and there are much cheaper places to be had.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

If you were thinking of swimming in the sea, I would recommend the Med over the Atlantic. Check out sea temperatures for the two.


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

We are thinking June 15 to August 15 . 

I don't care about swimming as much as just staying on the beach , walk the town, eat awesome tapas and just enjoy the views . I will love to see Basque Country , it looks beautiful and we can do day trips from San Sebastian. We don't care about luxury , just something comfortable and clean  .

I am open to suggestions


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

You just said it. 

TAPAS.

Nothing better than Donosti/San Sebastian. 

Trust me! I know! 

And there are lots of places around San Sebastian you can visit on day trips, like Guetaria, Zumaia, Hondarribia, Irún, Pamplona, Roncesvalles, etc etc etc. You won't get bored, that's for sure. 

Sitges is nice but 'just' beach. Barcelona is an hour away but other than that, nothing much to see around Sitges, unless you want to take your children to Port Aventura in Reus. 

San Sebastian got a 'theme' park up in the mountains, and if only for the views and go up using the 'funicular' (cable train), it's worth it. 

The old town in SS is beautiful and it won't let you down. 

I wish more people would go to the north, they'd be in for a surprise or two!


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> When are you planning to come? My suggestions would vary enormously depending on when you'll be here.
> 
> San Sebastian is extremely expensive compared to the surrounding area. Are you looking for luxury or is it just the first place that comes to mind? The whole nothern coast is beautiful and there are much cheaper places to be had.


Thinking to go in the summer mid June to mid August . Any info will be appreciated . 

Is San Sebastian more expensive then Barcelona ? We consider Barcelona too .


----------

